

Devs Play – Hacking a Legend of Zelda ROM [video] - nanexcool
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bYrd6uDLeM&list=PLIhLvue17Sd6u2akeZZdYVBxNtfWZPm5W&index=8

======
stolio
In a similar vein are videos from the speed-running community. Linked below is
a video of an Ocarina Of Time speed-run where the guy explains a bit of what
it's all about. The level of reverse-engineering is impressive.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0M7IINwTFVw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0M7IINwTFVw)

But this is the first time I've heard of somebody hacking the game to
highlight different aspects of the gamelplay, which is pretty cool.

